# ربي يسوع



## malak (5 فبراير 2006)

*ربي يسوع*

*:t14: إلهي الحبيب يا من تنازلت ونزلت الى الارض ولبست جسدا كأجسادنا وشربت شربنا وأكلت أكلنا وحييت حياتنا وتحملت التجارب لاجلنا وتحملت الاهانات والعذابات والمشقات لاجلنا يا من رفعت على عود الصليب لاجلنا وذقت الموت حتى تخلصنا منه ودفنت في القبر كالاموات لتدفن اثامنا ربنا يا من قمت بالجبروت وكسرت شوكة الجحيم يا من سلمتنا ايماننا بك حتى نحيا بك وفيك يا من اعطيتنا جسدك ودمك يا من تسير ورائنا بالاميال حتى تكسب واحد مع انه هو المحتاج اليك ولست انت المحتاج اليه ربنا يا من سال دمك على عود الصليب وتطهرنا بة............*
*إغفر خطايانا وذنوبنا وزلاتنا وجهالاتنا اقمنا يا رب عن جانبك اليمين اسمعنا صوتك المفرح القائل تعالوا الي يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل انشاء العالم سهل لنا يا رب ان نكون في هذة الساعة مملؤين بالاشتياق لملاقاتك واجعلنا ونحن على الارض ان نحيا حياة الاستعداد الدائم لكي نلقاك ونرى مجدك الذي يفوق الاوصاف.............*
*ربنا يسوع المسيح اجعلنا مستقيمين في عمل الخير وابعدنا عن كل شر وشبه شر اجعل يا رب روحك القدوس يشتعل بداخلنا لكي ما يبكتنا على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة ربنا يسوع المسيح نؤمن بك الى الابد سنعيش لاجلك كما عشت لاجلنا ونموت لاجلك كما مت لاجلنا اجعلنا يا رب ان نكون مكتوبين في سفر الحياة حتى نجلس في ملكوتك في النعيم الابدي ربنا يسوع المسيح ارحمنا كعظيم رحمتك واغفر لنا كما غفرت للمرأة الخاطئة ولللص اليمين........*
*لك كل المجد والاكرام والسجود مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس الان وكل اوان والى الابد أميــــــن*


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*الله جميلة اوى الصلاة دى يا مـــــــــــــــلاك 

ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز ويحافظ عليك وعلى ضيقاتك

ربنا معاك وعايزين المزيد*


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

أميـــــــــــن يا رب


----------



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

*امين نعم امين ثم امين*


----------



## malak (9 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا يا جماعة لردكم وربنا يبارك كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى ويبارك خدمتكم أمين*


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

*" اجعلنا ونحن على الارض ان نحيا حياة الاستعداد الدائم لكي نلقاك ونرى مجدك الذي يفوق الاوصاف **"
 يا رب اسمع لصلاه اخى الحبيب ملاك بشفاعه امى الحبيبه العدرا مريم وبشفاعه جميع مصاف قديسيك  امين*
*شكرا على صلاتك الجميله ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

